# Solarte Eggs



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

So I traded for a pair of Solarte a few months ago and have been enjoying them from the day I got them. Two weeks ago Phil Payes (Pilsuma) came over and got a good picture of them in the brom (Thanks Phil). The very next day I found Eggs on the very same brom. I'm very excited. These have become one of my favorite frogs. I'm posting pictures of the progression of eggs as they develop. Hopefully, if I'm lucky, I can catch the transport too.










































OH YEAH! Today I found more eggs too!









Thanks Phil! I think you are good luck. LOL....


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Chris im so happy for you, i know how bad you wanted these frogs.
Mine have 1 tadpole that i know of so hopefully i get lucky too


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stunning! Is that a pumilio morph? Definitely one of the most beautiful frogs I've ever seen. Well, there's something new on the top of the aspiration list.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Devanny. Let's just keep our fingers crossed now. I'm sure if you have 1, there are more that you aren't seeing. In a couple weeks/months you'll probably just find a couple froglets hopping around. 

bobberly1, Yes it is a pumilio morph. It is also sometimes called Cayo de Nancy (I think).

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

This morning I caught her transporting! Check it out. She was carrying 2 tads at a time.


















I also found a third batch of eggs in the tank this morning too. I assume the egg-laying will slow down now that there are tads to care for. 

What kind of success do you think they will have with the tads? Is there anything different that you would suggest doing from my thumbnail tads that I also keep in the tanks for the parents to raise? I appreciate any comments or suggestions.


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats Herper99! I just aqquired 0.2 a couple weeks ago and i also have a hard time keeping my nose prints off the glass LOL!
Congrats again and good luck!

Cheers......Ed


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Very cool, Chris! You've been having lots of success lately, eh?


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

flyangler18 said:


> Very cool, Chris! You've been having lots of success lately, eh?


Hi Jason. Yes, almost everything I have is producing. In fact, only my basti's and amizonicus aren't, but they are all too young yet. I'm just enjoying them. Just in the past month my Man Creeks, leucs, and Solarte all started producing. I just separated the azureus to give them a break or they would just keep producing forever. The imi's and inter's are also still regularly producing, but I leave those tads in the tank for the parents to raise so it's a bit slower with them. 

Do you think I need to do anything different with the pumilio than what I do with the thumbs? I notice that the pumilio seem to prefer to deposit the tads in broms more than the film canisters. They also choose to not use the small condiment cups on the ground.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Chris,

Interestly enough, my Photography/ "Husbandry mojo" charge comes out to be.....2 Solarte froglets! 


Glad I could help....all my Tinc Species are breeding too....hmmmmm...

Phil

P.S Hamburg is this weekend and the past shows have been very good for dart frog vendors - at least 8 to 10 sellers! If you can't go or need anything from selling some tads to supplies, LMK


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool I so want a pair of these, but need to wait. I just have not had good luck with pums.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Chris,
> 
> Interestly enough, my Photography/ "Husbandry mojo" charge comes out to be.....2 Solarte froglets!
> 
> ...


Hey Phil, I'm thinking that I will try to get to the show if I can change my schedule around a bit. I'll let you know if I can swing it and we can meet up.

Kyle, I'm still pretty new with pumilio, but I'm hoping to have good luck with them because I love them. So far, so good. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Cool,

LMK Chris or give me a call.

We are trying to have a small DB / MADS meeting there....

Like the problem we ran into at Scott Menigoz's house.....we may need some name tags.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Congrats on the Solarte Tads!!

George


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

GBIII said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Congrats on the Solarte Tads!!
> 
> George


Thanks George. How are your tads coming along?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Chris,

I have a lot of vent tads but none have morphed as of yet. I believe I'm somewhere in the neighborhood of 40-50 tads with another dozen or so eggs developing. If they all turn out ok I'm going to be inundated with vents. The first tad produced didn't make it out of the brom. It popped its front legs and drowned a few days later. Such is life... I guess. A few of the other tads that I pulled should be popping front legs shortly.

The cobalts are actually giving me eggs about every two weeks. Only a couple are good each time so they are producing tads but not nearly as many.

George


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats on the tads!! is always a great site to see these frogs carry on their natural behavior in a terrarium.


----------

